# Overdone and Cliche Shots



## PixelRabbit (Sep 6, 2012)

Short and sweet question, what is your opinion on overdone or cliche shots?
Is there a shot you cringe to see even if it is technically well done? Why?

I've been pondering this for a while, the shots that everyone seems to try at some point, the moon, water drops, smoke, stairs, bricks, train tracks etc. 

I admit to shooting some in the list and plan to do more but often hesitate to post these kinds of shots because they are, well, cliche.

Thoughts?


----------



## Derrel (Sep 6, 2012)

Is there a shot that I cringe upon seeing, even if technically it's done well? YES, THERE IS! It's that cliche shot of a baby girl, 12-16 months old, sitting on her butt, holding a chrysanthemum, with the mum done in SELECTIVE color, and the baby and the rest of the frame entirely in B&W... cliche city!


----------



## skieur (Sep 6, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Is there a shot that I cringe upon seeing, even if technically it's done well? YES, THERE IS! It's that cliche shot of a baby girl, 12-16 months old, sitting on her butt, holding a chrysanthemum, with the mum done in SELECTIVE color, and the baby and the rest of the frame entirely in B&W... cliche city!



Yes, selective colour has become an overdone cliche as well as overdone HDR.  HDR can be useful, as in a well composed HDR shot can look like a book illustration and a carefully done HDR can look like a natural shot with great lighting.  However, if the technique is too identifiable and distracting, then it is poorly done.

skieur


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 6, 2012)

Lol Derrel, I'm not going to ask you why, that ones a freebie.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 6, 2012)

skieur said:
			
		

> Yes, selective colour has become an overdone cliche as well as overdone HDR.  HDR can be useful, as in a well composed HDR shot can look like a book illustration and a carefully done HDR can look like a natural shot with great lighting.  However, if the technique is too identifiable and distracting, then it is poorly done.
> 
> skieur


Ah, HDR, the slippery slope 
I think HDR can be overdone technically but HDR as a whole, when well done at either end of the spectrum, is still very much alive and well.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 6, 2012)

PixelRabbit said:


> Short and sweet question, what is your opinion on overdone or cliche shots?
> Is there a shot you cringe to see even if it is technically well done? Why?




Tits - 'fine art'.
The ring on the flower - weddings.
The baby's chin propped up on its hands - babies.
The senior's letterman jacket - seniors.
Bugs period - macro.
Birds period - wildlife.
Mountains - landscapes.
And the gawd forsaken woman on the motorcycle with a wet tshirt that screams "here's my tits" shot - that they affectionately call "beauty" photography.

Would you like me to go on?


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 6, 2012)

The moon! I am so sick of moon shots. They all look the same. Some are just cleaner and some are noisier.

Electric green HDR. 

Roses

Big fat flowers attached to a newborn's head.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 6, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> Big fat flowers attached to a newborn's head.




YOU AINT LYING! DAMN I HATE THOSE!!!


----------



## mishele (Sep 6, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> > Short and sweet question, what is your opinion on overdone or cliche shots?
> ...


Yes, please go on. Tell us how you really feel. lol


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 6, 2012)

mishele said:


> Yes, please go on. Tell us how you really feel. lol




I would, but now I'm off on a tangent focusing on how much I hate 'fine art' nude shots....


----------



## mishele (Sep 6, 2012)

I would love to hear why you hate nude shots!!


----------



## IgsEMT (Sep 6, 2012)

wow,
this thread is turning into a therapy session


----------



## molested_cow (Sep 6, 2012)

ChristopherCoy.... why do you sound so angry at tits?

Titty shots are the few which I don't mind being cliche.

On another note, less about "fine photography", I absolutely "hate" people around here posing the victory hand sign at every shot. Recently, they started a new thing, which is to jump up in the air to get a mid air shot, while posing the V-hand gesture, and most yellow people can't jump.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Sep 6, 2012)

Senior photos involving train tracks.


----------



## mishele (Sep 6, 2012)

Ducks


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 6, 2012)

mishele said:


> I would love to hear why you hate nude shots!!




Because on average, nude shots appear to be taken by guys with cameras just trying to get a look, rather than a true artist creating art.





molested_cow said:


> ChristopherCoy.... why do you sound so angry at tits?
> 
> Titty shots are the few which I don't mind being cliche.




I'm not mad at tits... I just ain't friend with them. 


Don't get me wrong, I can appreciate a nude female shot when it is classically composed and lit, and artfully presented - but more times than not its just some guy who thinks tits outside of a bra are 'artful'.


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 6, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> Senior photos involving train tracks.


And I am SOOOO sick of the seniors ASKING for it!!!


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 6, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> Senior photos involving train tracks.




Nearly as bad as over-sized flowers on newborns heads.....


----------



## DiskoJoe (Sep 6, 2012)

mishele said:


> Ducks



WTF did the ducks do to you? lol


----------



## DiskoJoe (Sep 6, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to hear why you hate nude shots!!
> ...



Dont blame the tits for the faults of the horny photographer.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Sep 6, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:


> DiskoJoe said:
> 
> 
> > Senior photos involving train tracks.
> ...



I hate the hairbows. I have a cousin that makes those. They are FREAKING HUGE!!!!!!!!!!! Like so huge it would look huge on my head.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Sep 6, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> DiskoJoe said:
> 
> 
> > Senior photos involving train tracks.
> ...



Tell them they are too cool for that and they will buy it. Kids are dumb like that when it comes to social coolness.


----------



## JAC526 (Sep 6, 2012)

Please please bring on the cliche titties.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Sep 6, 2012)

JAC526 said:


> Please please bring on the cliche titties.



Now there is no such thing as a cliche titty, only cliche photos of said titty.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 6, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> I hate the hairbows. I have a cousin that makes those. They are FREAKING HUGE!!!!!!!!!!! Like so huge it would look huge on my head.




I know. I don't see how people like those things. You can't even see the kid usually because the bows are so big, and if it isn't the bows it s the shadows the bows create.  I refuse to photography a baby with those things on. We used to discourage it in our studio.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Sep 6, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:


> DiskoJoe said:
> 
> 
> > I hate the hairbows. I have a cousin that makes those. They are FREAKING HUGE!!!!!!!!!!! Like so huge it would look huge on my head.
> ...



i just saw that youre in houston too. It could have been one of her bows, lol.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 6, 2012)

Nah. My studio was north of Dallas. We closed it when I moved here a few months ago.


----------



## paigew (Sep 6, 2012)

Omg I hate those stupid hairbows too. If someone asks me to photograph their baby with one of those on I seriously don't think I could do it.


----------



## molested_cow (Sep 6, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> Dont blame the tits for the faults of the horny photographer.





Horny audience.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 6, 2012)

You know what the really REALLY sad part about it.... every single one of these 'cliche shots' are usually the money shots that mom pulls the checkbook out for!! And as they say, beauty is in the eye of the checkbook holder.


----------



## fotomumma09 (Sep 6, 2012)

Newborn babies unnaturally propped on their hands...bleh!


----------



## DiskoJoe (Sep 6, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:


> You know what the really REALLY sad part about it.... every single one of these 'cliche shots' are usually the money shots that mom pulls the checkbook out for!! And as they say, beauty is in the eye of the checkbook holder.



The beauty is in the check that clears!


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 6, 2012)

Well that too... LOL!


----------



## amolitor (Sep 7, 2012)

Cliches exist for a reason!

People LIKE them!

What's the difference between 'people like it' and 'it's good'? I have some ideas on this point, but they're mine and you probably have different ones. That's ok. I think most of us agree that 'people like it' isn't the same thing as 'good'. Still, it's worth thinking about. These two do overlap a lot -- there aren't very many "good" photographs that nobody likes, right?

What I really enjoy seeing is when someone makes a cliched image, and does it well enough and in an interesting enough way to make it not matter that it's cliche. Shooting a cliche puts you one step forward (cliches are likable, popular, and there was probably a "good" photograph that looked like that one, once) and one step back (arrrg, we've all seen that one so many times, not another one!!). If you can take advantage of the one step forward and minimize the step back, you might have something.

Basically ALL professional photographs are pretty much cliches. That's what people buy. The difference between a high end pro and a down market pro is usually that the former is much more likely to make you not care or notice that it's a cliche.


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 7, 2012)

Fashion shots where the model's hands are on her hips and her shoulders are all scrunched up and she's leaning forward.

Does anyone know what I'm talking about? I mean, is that supposed to make me want to buy the clothes? Is it considered sexy to have an already super skinny woman get into granny osteoporosis pose?


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 7, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> Fashion shots where the model's hands are on her hips and her shoulders are all scrunched up and she's leaning forward.
> 
> Does anyone know what I'm talking about? I mean, is that supposed to make me want to buy the clothes? Is it considered sexy to have an already super skinny woman get into granny osteoporosis pose?


Hunched in. With her feet pigeon toed. DRIVES ME INSANE. Creates horrible hollow shadows in thin models and in large ones it makes them look fat


----------



## Designer (Sep 7, 2012)

PixelRabbit said:


> Is there a shot you cringe to see even if it is technically well done?



I can appreciate cliche if it is well done.  What I often object to is the photographer's assumption that BECAUSE the shot is one that is done so often that he has AUTOMATICALLY created an exceptional shot.


----------



## Rick58 (Sep 7, 2012)

Sunsets...It's got to be amazing or they annoy me. Come to think of it, "amazing" sunsets are overdone


----------



## unpopular (Sep 7, 2012)

Half dome. Not all half dome images, but _that_ half dome.

Antelope Canyon: the only place on earth which ALWAYS works in "P for Professional" mode. If you want to see cliche:

antelope canyon


----------



## 12sndsgood (Sep 7, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> Fashion shots where the model's hands are on her hips and her shoulders are all scrunched up and she's leaning forward.
> 
> Does anyone know what I'm talking about? I mean, is that supposed to make me want to buy the clothes? Is it considered sexy to have an already super skinny woman get into granny osteoporosis pose?




did that this weekend on a few shots. and none of them made it to my edit folder.


----------



## jhodges10 (Sep 7, 2012)

Clearly someone needs to take a shot of a model hunched over, bare titties with a big flower bow in antelope canyon at sunset while a little train circles her legs. I'm a photographic genius!


----------



## unpopular (Sep 7, 2012)

LET 'EM SAG!


----------



## MK3Brent (Sep 7, 2012)

Every mother's pictures of their children.


----------



## Forkie (Sep 7, 2012)

Ring on a book creating a shadow in the shape of a heart.  There are more of those on Flickr than the universe can safely accommodate.


----------



## KenC (Sep 7, 2012)

To me any shot which has only one thing to offer, and that one thing is the placement of two objects together or a person standing in a particular place, i.e., something we've all (even non-photographers) seen many many times, is a cliche and not interesting.  It's fine as a personal snapshot or a memory of an event for the people involved, but not as a photograph of interest to others.

There are other types of shots that some consider cliches, like some mentioned here - sunsets, bugs, flowers, etc. - but in these the lighting, composition, etc. can make these shots interesting anyway.  I'm really burned out (pun intended) on sunsets, but sometimes I see one that has more to it than usual and which I would consider a good image.  I'm not sure that's possible with some of the cliches, or at least it's much more unusual.


----------



## fotomumma09 (Sep 7, 2012)

MK3Brent said:
			
		

> Every mother's pictures of their children.



Ouch


----------



## Rick58 (Sep 7, 2012)

fotomumma09 said:


> MK3Brent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That response actually took longer then I thought


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 7, 2012)

jhodges10 said:


> Clearly someone needs to take a shot of a model hunched over, bare titties with a big flower bow in antelope canyon at sunset while a little train circles her legs. I'm a photographic genius!



Ansel and Annie will be long forgotten after you!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 7, 2012)

Wow, I shouldn't make threads like this shortly before bedtime! 
There are lots of great responses that I didn't see coming like the boobs lol
On the other hand I'm pleasantly surprised that a lot of the shots I had in mind haven't been mentioned, perhaps it is a case of me over thinking trying to be anything but cliche.
I quoted a couple but I'm on the iPod and can't get you all.



			
				amolitor said:
			
		

> Cliches exist for a reason!
> 
> People LIKE them!
> 
> ...





			
				KenC said:
			
		

> To me any shot which has only one thing to offer, and that one thing is the placement of two objects together or a person standing in a particular place, i.e., something we've all (even non-photographers) seen many many times, is a cliche and not interesting.  It's fine as a personal snapshot or a memory of an event for the people involved, but not as a photograph of interest to others.
> 
> There are other types of shots that some consider cliches, like some mentioned here - sunsets, bugs, flowers, etc. - but in these the lighting, composition, etc. can make these shots interesting anyway.  I'm really burned out (pun intended) on sunsets, but sometimes I see one that has more to it than usual and which I would consider a good image.  I'm not sure that's possible with some of the cliches, or at least it's much more unusual.



You both expressed my thoughts well. Judging by the specific things that seem to raise peoples ire I was a bit off the mark and that is cool  
Amolitor, you mentioned in the hydro line thread that it was a good technical exercise and that really made it click for me, one step forward one step back, it's the one step back that was making me question why I want to do the shots (water on cd, water drops, smoke come quickly to mind).
First I'm still so "new" that they don't drive me nuts yet, I like the concepts and the challenge of great execution on them. 
I suppose I need to get over myself and my desire not to be average or cliche, accept the value (step forward) and do it 

Oh and...


			
				jhodges10 said:
			
		

> Clearly someone needs to take a shot of a model hunched over, bare titties with a big flower bow in antelope canyon at sunset while a little train circles her legs. I'm a photographic genius!


Lol! PURE genius!


----------



## molested_cow (Sep 7, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Half dome. Not all half dome images, but _that_ half dome.
> 
> Antelope Canyon: the only place on earth which ALWAYS works in "P for Professional" mode. If you want to see cliche:
> 
> antelope canyon




I guess mine isn't cliche enough to be up there.
But damn, for a moment I thought I was looking at my own photo gallery!


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 7, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:


> Don't get me wrong, I can appreciate a nude female shot when it is classically composed and lit, and artfully presented - but more times than not its just some guy who thinks tits outside of a bra are 'artful'.




I have nothing new to add but I really needed to repeat this line.
This goes for most 'glamour' shots too.


----------



## jhodges10 (Sep 7, 2012)

MLeeK said:
			
		

> Ansel and Annie will be long forgotten after you!



Ansel and Annie who?


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 7, 2012)

I love this image and I can see SOOOO much in it. As it is and altered!


----------



## pgriz (Sep 7, 2012)

Man, I'm missing the photographic cliché train.  THAT'S why my skills have been progressing slowly.  But you guys have conveniently put together a partial list for me...  General Gallery, get ready!!


----------



## Hikaribushi (Sep 7, 2012)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

While a professional photographer may also be an artist, an artist is not always a professional photographer.  Photos/poses considered "overdone" or "cliché" may sell very well to a specific audience while never approaching serious consideration as art, while some highly regarded art/photography may not appeal to a large audience.  One who considers themselves to be an artist may turn their nose up at a specific type of photo/pose, while another perfects it so they can continue to earn an income.

Peace. :heart:


----------



## unpopular (Sep 7, 2012)

lol cow - you know that image isn't what I meant


----------



## unpopular (Sep 7, 2012)

jhodges10 said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The remarkable, tasteful and never cliche Anne Geddes, duh.


----------



## Tuffythepug (Sep 7, 2012)

I've developed an aversion to sunrises, sunsets, clouds, and babies.  Even though I've shot plenty of these myself.    When you're a grandpa with 2.99 grankids (third is due tomorrow !) you take lots of baby and toddler pictures.    But clouds, sunrises and sunsets just seem boring after you've seen thousands of photos of them.  At this point it'd better be one hell of a sunrise or sunset for me to aim a camera at it.

But I will shoot tits anytime they are available for posing.


----------



## Railphotog (Sep 7, 2012)

Duckface!


----------



## Derrel (Sep 7, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Half dome. Not all half dome images, but _that_ half dome.
> 
> Antelope Canyon: the only place on earth which ALWAYS works in "P for Professional" mode. If you want to see cliche:
> 
> antelope canyon



Dude--two of the most-cliche landscape areas in the US....but you forgot another one where the cliche rings out just as true and on-key....Horseshoe Bend! Ack!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I swear, there are only THREE sets of tripod leg footprints in that whole damned area...and everybody's tripod MUST, by law, have its feet placed into *one* of the three sets of pod-prints!!!


----------



## Tee (Sep 7, 2012)

-Caution Tape
-Gas masks
-Hand bras (which, admittedly I have an image in the NSFW forum of exactly that )
-Vintage couch in an open wheat field/ daisies
-Babies photographed at f/1.8
-Heart shaped hands over pregnant belly
-Model on her back in high heels, legs spread and cropped right at the bikini line so only one leg is shown and the torso


----------



## Steve5D (Sep 7, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> And I am SOOOO sick of the seniors ASKING for it!!!



But you're not turning down the gig when they do, though, are you?


----------



## Steve5D (Sep 7, 2012)

As has already been mentioned, "cliche" sells. It's what people want. Hell, that's how something becomes cliche in the first place. Everyone seems to want it, so it only stands to reason that everyone _else _is going to find a way to sell it to them. Cliche isn't bad, it's just, well... cliche...


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 7, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, please go on. Tell us how you really feel. lol
> ...



Is it because the majority of them are female subjects? Just asking.. not bashing....

Edit: Ok.. so you expressed why later... ignore the above if you want. It is just that the average straight male seldom complains about tit shots, as long as they are halfway well done. Whereas most of us would scream and run if there were fine art male nudes posted. Wondered what your take on that was....


----------



## jake337 (Sep 7, 2012)

All images ever created....


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 7, 2012)

Lincoln Memorial in reflecting Pool - day or night
US Capital from the Mall side.

Achh


----------



## sleist (Sep 7, 2012)

Pregnant women's stomach with "baby" or "boy' or "girl" spelled in alphabet blocks ...
Actually, any nude pregnant stomach.


----------



## sleist (Sep 7, 2012)

jake337 said:


> All images ever created....



You know, there's some truth to this.  I'm getting pretty sick of my stuff ....


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 7, 2012)

Well.. way to go guys, you just eliminated about 90% of the stuff that gets posted... and the other 10% is OOF or underexposed. We might as well hang it up and start doing Macrame!


----------



## Rick58 (Sep 7, 2012)

"_It is just that the average straight male seldom complains about tit shots, as long as they are *halfway well done*"

_But then there are those of us who have even lower standards.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 7, 2012)

Rick58 said:


> "_It is just that the average straight male seldom complains about tit shots, as long as they are *halfway well done*"
> 
> _But then there are those of us who have even lower standards.



Yea.. I know.. but I didn't want to go there!   (dam GWAC's)!  lol!


----------



## ProsPhotos (Sep 7, 2012)

Wedding rings on books where the shadow makes a heart over a word like Love, Joy, Happiness.
The stupid Heart with the hand thing.


----------



## Jaemie (Sep 7, 2012)

Anything described as "classy." 

*hurl*

...unless it's "classy" titties.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 7, 2012)

..edit..


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 7, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Whereas most of us would scream and run if there were fine art male nudes posted. Wondered what your take on that was....




Just the same. Although its much much much easier to cross the line of artful to porn with men it seems. I've rarely ever seen a male nude that I thought was artfully inspired. As with 'beauty' shots that scream "here's my tits", male nudes usually scream "here's my cock."

All of this is simply just my opinion of course. I just think that there is a very very high standard, and a very very narrow line that must be walked when it comes to nudes... and sadly both are always lowered and crossed in my opinion.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 7, 2012)

I thought that was more of a japanese thing?


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 7, 2012)

This thread needs examples!


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 7, 2012)

I am learning alot doing some of these cliche shots! I treat them as photo 101 and am having a blast.


----------



## jhodges10 (Sep 7, 2012)

How about these gems? If I can get my wife to hunch over with her boobs out I swear to god I will blow your minds.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 7, 2012)

I think the only way that pose would ever work is if she had pretty small boobs....


----------



## Derrel (Sep 7, 2012)

unpopular said:


> I think the only way that pose would ever work is if she had pretty small boobs....



Or if she had pretty,small boobs...comma placement dude, comma placement!!!!


----------



## jhodges10 (Sep 7, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> Or if she had pretty,small boobs...comma placement dude, comma placement!!!!



I see what you did there.


----------



## Tee (Sep 7, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> Fashion shots where the model's hands are on her hips and her shoulders are all scrunched up and she's leaning forward.
> 
> Does anyone know what I'm talking about? I mean, is that supposed to make me want to buy the clothes? Is it considered sexy to have an already super skinny woman get into granny osteoporosis pose?



Something similar to this? :mrgreen:


----------



## jhodges10 (Sep 8, 2012)

A noob posted a bunch of duck/moon/flower shots and it was all I could do not to refer them to this thread. You people are making me mean I can feel it.


----------



## GlassCurtain (Sep 8, 2012)

People who take pics of mundane things but think that it's artsy because they did it in black and white or they held the camera at a 45 degree angle and snapped the pic.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 8, 2012)

jhodges10 said:


> A noob posted a bunch of duck/moon/flower shots and it was all I could do not to refer them to this thread. You people are making me mean I can feel it.



*&#8203;i hate duck photographers.*


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 8, 2012)

Damn you Mishele, is it just me or is there a plethora of ducks around here now.... or were they always there??
I even realized that I say "good lord love a duck" too much


----------



## MK3Brent (Sep 8, 2012)

jhodges10 said:


> A noob posted a bunch of duck/moon/flower shots and it was all I could do not to refer them to this thread. You people are making me mean I can feel it.


Someone did so as well with their children.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 8, 2012)

GlassCurtain said:


> People who take pics of mundane things but think that it's artsy because they did it in black and white or they held the camera at a 45 degree angle and snapped the pic.



Oh you mean like this?






or maybe this?


----------



## Derrel (Sep 8, 2012)

Shots of "hydro towers" are pretty cliche...for those who are unfamiliar with Canadian Engrrrrish, hydro towers are what we Amuuuuricans call high-tension electric transmission towers...very cliche...I shot some earlier this summer...


----------



## unpopular (Sep 8, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Shots of "hydro towers" are pretty cliche









or this


----------



## Derrel (Sep 8, 2012)

Chiche as he(( ! Attaboy!


----------



## jake337 (Sep 8, 2012)

Don't forget wind turbines and shots out of airplane windows with crooked horizons!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 8, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> Shots of "hydro towers" are pretty cliche...for those who are unfamiliar with Canadian Engrrrrish, hydro towers are what we Amuuuuricans call high-tension electric transmission towers...very cliche...I shot some earlier this summer...



Lol  and where this whole thread started, I blame Amolitor !! 
I can post some in honor of this thread if you would like...
Oh and hydro tower is wayyy easier to say than high-tension electric transmission towers.


----------



## j-digg (Sep 8, 2012)

Most of mine have been stated already:

-Ring in the book making a heart.
-Models with elbows forward.
-Couples hand making a heart. 
-Maternity shot with hands making a heart.
-Baby block maternity shots.
-Couple shots of their shins/shoes.
-Chalk board message engagement "and she said yes!" shots probably tops (or..bottoms?) my list.
-Honorable mention: selective coloring. Nobody does that anymore do they?? Haha.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 8, 2012)

Hydro!






Love the cows on the hill, hate the snow fence post.





Oh! found this one looking for Hydro Towers.... how about hay bales with added blur from driving by (ok maybe this one should go into the "worst shots thread" lol)


----------



## unpopular (Sep 8, 2012)

You canadians are sure proud of your hydroelectric infrastructure, eh?


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 8, 2012)

Not sure about all Canadians lol but my step father, step brother, brother in law, and husband work in the power generation field.  We live in a rural area very near the nuclear plant so these things march across the landscape all around us.  I'm sure I will get bored of them at some point lol


----------



## Jaemie (Sep 8, 2012)

Speaking of "holding the pregnant belly" and "skinny models crawling towards the camera" cliche shots...  There seems to be a lot of this, here, now. :roll:


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 8, 2012)

j-digg said:
			
		

> -Honorable mention: selective coloring. Nobody does that anymore do they?? Haha.


If you looked real hard I guarantee you will find at least one selective colour image floating around from the last few days. I remember reading the comments on it (actually not bad, it was apparently fairly well done) but I don't remember the image at all.


----------



## terri (Sep 8, 2012)

It's not a bad thing for anyone to teach themselves photography by doing every cliched photo they can think of.    It becomes painful when everyone feels compelled to share them all.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 8, 2012)

I think you'd learn more through creation than emulation. Photography isn't just a bag of tricks you pull out in the right conditions.


----------



## j-digg (Sep 8, 2012)

terri said:


> It's not a bad thing for anyone to teach themselves photography by doing every cliched photo they can think of.    It becomes painful when everyone feels compelled to share them all.



I do agree with this, if it's something exercise worthy. Like doing a water drop shot, or maybe shooting star trails etc., light painting.. oh and that reminds me; something recent that has popped up that I'm already sick of is the steel wool (or whatever it is) on fire, where you whip it in a circle type of light painting.. I liked the Spirograph as much as the next kid when I was young, but I just couldn't really get into this type of shot.


----------



## digital flower (Sep 8, 2012)

I am currently mentoring a young man on guitar and was against teaching him too many cliches until he brought out a CD of stuff he wanted to learn and it had almost every one I know on there. So he is going to learn them now.


----------



## terri (Sep 8, 2012)

unpopular said:


> I think you'd learn more through creation than emulation. Photography isn't just a bag of tricks you pull out in the right conditions.


Sure.    But when you're new, creativity can be elusive when you don't know what you're doing or how to achieve it.    Like j-digg just said, if it's an exercise-worthy image, it gives you something to try and compare your results with.    Cliche shots for newbies = data point.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 8, 2012)

You know. I honestly don't feel like I ever didn't understand the technical aspects, basic exposure came naturally, at least in theory. I don't mean to be braggy, though I am sure it's coming across this way, and it's not like I've never done anything cliche - or even that I could always apply what I knew, even now I'm not always successful. 

But it's hard for me to remember that for a lot of people it doesn't come so easily.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 8, 2012)

Ah now we are getting into why I started this thread  Eeeeexcellent 


terri said:


> It's not a bad thing for anyone to teach themselves photography by doing every cliched photo they can think of. It becomes painful when everyone feels compelled to share them all.


I agree, the cliche shots work because they are grounded by strong compositions and elements so you don't have to think about them much.  They are a perfect way to master the technical aspects of the shot.  
As for whether we should share them or not I'm on the fence.  It's painful for those who have been there and done that for sure,  they have been around a while and seen it a million times, understandable, but if we don't post them how do we know how close to the mark we are? I think posting them for C&C is an important part of the process of using a cliche as a learning tool. 



unpopular said:


> I think you'd learn more through creation than emulation. Photography isn't just a bag of tricks you pull out in the right conditions.


Photography is two fold, technical (your bag of tricks) and creative.  You have to fill your bag of tricks at the front end of the learning process so you can use them in your creative process.  The more tools you have at your disposal the more creative you can be.  Perhaps doing the cliches that ring true to you can be considered filling your bag of tricks?


----------



## Derrel (Sep 8, 2012)

unpopular said:


> You canadians are sure proud of your hydroelectric infrastructure, eh?



What I find odd is that, where I live, the vast majority of electricity is generated by *hydroelectric dams*...WATER-generated electricity...

In Canada, at least in Eastern Canada, "hydro" refers to nuclear-generated electricity...

I used to have an internet buddy who whose entire family worked in the "huydro" industry in the Port Elgin, Ontario area.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 8, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> I used to have an internet buddy who whose entire family worked in the "huydro" industry in the Port Elgin, Ontario area.


The Bruce, same place my husband works  on the restart project.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 8, 2012)

PixelRabbit said:


> Photography is two fold, technical (your bag of tricks) and creative.



There is a difference between a laboratory technician and a chemist. The lab tech knows a few techniques to use in specific circumstances, while a chemist intuitively understands the art of chemistry, and fully comprehends how the techniques which the technician use works. The tech uses a "bag of tricks", the chemist uses chemistry.

Likewise a "fancy snapper" approaches photography as a bag of tricks, while a photographer approaches photography from an intuitive standpoint.

I also don't really feel like there is this big difference between the technical and the creative. For me, they're really two elements of the same process, and without understanding one, it's impossible to understand the other.


----------



## j-digg (Sep 8, 2012)

I don't think there is anything wrong with being a "fancy snapper" in transition to being a "photographer". People take different steps along the way.. no biggy.


----------



## terri (Sep 8, 2012)

> I also don't really feel like there is this big difference between the  technical and the creative. For me, they're really two elements of the  same process, and without understanding one, it's impossible to  understand the other.


Well, the difference is that one can be taught, and the other is inherent to each of us.    You can have all the best creative ideas ever, and have it come quite naturally to you - but until you learn technically how to present or achieve them, you're just whistling in the dark.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 8, 2012)

I think there is a problem with getting stuck in the "wow factor" phase, which directly correlates with the fancy snaper approach. I believe that this is where cliche starts becoming a big problem.

As I tell anyone who is looking to improve their photography: don't be afraid to suck at it.


----------



## j-digg (Sep 8, 2012)

unpopular said:


> I think there is a problem with getting stuck in the "wow factor" phase, which directly correlates with the fancy snaper approach. I believe that this is where cliche starts becoming a big problem.
> 
> As I tell anyone who is looking to improve their photography: don't be afraid to suck at it.



Sure, I'm quite sure I may be in that phase myself, at times :S .. but instead of, or in conjunction with going into the "wow factor" phase when learning something new, the 'photographer' understands what he/she has learned.. puts it in their holster/"bag of tricks" and is then able to apply it in different situations in the future.. it has served a great purpose.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 8, 2012)

Derrel said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > You canadians are sure proud of your hydroelectric infrastructure, eh?
> ...


Prior to nuclear this area was serviced by hydroelectric power from Niagara Falls and smaller generating stations scattered along the rivers.  In the 60's and 70's hubby's grandfather was a linesman putting in the infrastructure for Canada's first full scale nuclear power plant at Douglas Point which is now the second largest plant in the world just behind Fukushima I believe.... but "hydro" has always stuck.


----------



## fotomumma09 (Sep 8, 2012)

Overdone and cliche shots IMO is in the eye of the beholder. I shoot what interests me in the stage of life I am in. Which I'm sure with change as I grow into photography. We all have preferences and unique style and tastes that makes us who we are. That said I think it's wise to accept differences and appreciate other people for their individual style.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 8, 2012)

unpopular said:


> I think there is a problem with getting stuck in the "wow factor" phase, which directly correlates with the fancy snaper approach. I believe that this is where cliche starts becoming a big problem.
> 
> As I tell anyone who is looking to improve their photography: don't be afraid to suck at it.



I'm almost with ya here, I don't think it is necessarily a problem to be a happy snapper for some. That is exactly what some aspire to be, proficient at photography to be able to document their experience in a pleasing manner so they can show other people what they did, where they went, what they saw.  Their collection of work is visually pleasing and technically sound but easily classified as cliche and uninspired. They are the lab tech's of photography.  They know the rules and work within them.

Then there are those who find that the chiche is a problem in their own body of work and aspire to explore the creative side of photography.  They understand how to create the cliche and use that knowledge to push the boundaries (make mistakes). These are the chemists. They know the rules too but choose to play with them and even sometimes intentionally break them.

Perhaps we need the happy snappers/lab techs so that the chemists stand out as different


----------



## j-digg (Sep 8, 2012)

I wonder if Derrel would kill me if I said portraits in portrait orientation were cliche.  

Cmon, 8 pages and no one else said it? I barely even post here


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 8, 2012)

j-digg said:


> I wonder if Derrel would kill me if I said portraits in portrait orientation were cliche.
> 
> Cmon, 8 pages and no one else said it? I barely even post here



Well, considering that the vast majority of portraits shot horizontally are amateurish and usually have other issues too, what would you suggest? Not shooting portraits period, possibly?  

And the amateurish Horizontal Portraits have become cliche too... and very indicative of the MWAC style of shooting.

All right, people! No more portraits allowed... they are all cliches!


----------



## j-digg (Sep 8, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> j-digg said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if Derrel would kill me if I said portraits in portrait orientation were cliche.
> ...



Not shooting photos... the biggest photography related anti-cliche of all!..  Now we are da h1p.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 8, 2012)

j-digg said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > j-digg said:
> ...



Ok.. back to Macrame again! lol! (see my previous posts for meaning!  )


----------



## j-digg (Sep 8, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> j-digg said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



Haha.. I will allow you to return to macrame, as long as you make me a nice selective color macrame... of a portrait of Bill Clinton in landscape orientation. 

Ok that's enough highjacking. Apologies everyone! Carry on now.


----------



## chuasam (Sep 10, 2012)

If you really must do a cliche shot...just take the shot and check it off your bucket list. Never have to do it again.
Cliche shot? Just look at the wall of any big portrait studio company. 
Horrible cliche? Maternity shots with the mom using hands to make a heart on the belly *gag*


----------



## GlassCurtain (Sep 10, 2012)

Ok I'm guilty of taking some cliche shots. Here are some:

Moon:







Out a plane window:






Somebody mentioned taking pics of hydro or power stations:






How about another cliche? Taking photos of people taking photos?


----------



## mostlysunny (Sep 11, 2012)

I don't know if this counts.. But I hate when someone is taking a random picture and some ham ALWAYS sees the camera and has to pose for the photo op.


----------



## jowensphoto (Sep 12, 2012)

Hopefully this doesn't come across as insensitive, but I'm about over the freedom lights photos (that's the correct name, no?). Seriously, did you think that you were the only one who thought it a good idea to shoot a panorama of that skyline?


----------



## ShutterSpeed (Sep 13, 2012)

colored pencils lined up or in a circle...jesus, that crap is so annoying and always on flickr front page...


----------



## Skylab (Sep 16, 2012)

Cellphone self-portraits.


----------

